# New site online



## TAP7899 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, just wanted to share my website and pictures with everyone here, please take a look, sign the guest book feel free to leave a comment. I'm open to ideas and suggestions. thanks www.tapphotography7899.zenfolio.com


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 17, 2013)

Post some photos here a LOT of people will not follow links especially from new members.


----------



## TAP7899 (Apr 17, 2013)

okay here are a couple of pics, but please check out the website, i know im new but the site is clean, no spam no ads no nudes just pictures,comments on pictures and the website are welcome, thanks, enjoy
www.tapphotography7899.zenfolio.com


----------

